# NBD - Rev up those Engines (Unboxing Content. Are 56k Jokes still a thing?)



## Bigsby (Mar 30, 2017)

HELLO SSO! Long time no see... after finally being able to track down one of these bad boys, the long long loooooooooong wait is finally over... VROOM VROOM PICTURE TIME:
















The Tool of choice for this unboxing... The perfect color too 






W-what's this lurking under all this Syrofoam?






THAT LOOKS FAMILIAR (Warning drastic change of scenery ahead)






OH YEAH, It's one of those drunk instruments with the weird frets. 






A Dingwall NG-2 in Ferrari Yellow






Dat Pickguard tho 









Short Review: 
Wow. That's pretty much all i can say at the moment. 
I'm still in the honeymoon phase since i just got this earlier today but just from the small amount of time i've spent with this instrument i can tell it is everything i've ever wanted in a bass. Versatility, Aesthetics, Functionality it's all just perfect for me and holy moly does this thing cut through a mix like a damn chainsaw. 11/10


----------



## beavis2306 (Mar 31, 2017)

HNBD! They really do have a great sound - a mean, clear grunt. What tuning you going to run it in?


----------



## TedEH (Mar 31, 2017)

I can't decide how I feel about the VERY YELLOW colour, but otherwise, sounds amazing.


----------



## Bigsby (Mar 31, 2017)

beavis2306 said:


> HNBD! They really do have a great sound - a mean, clear grunt. What tuning you going to run it in?



Thanks! i was really surprised by the sound of this beast in person. after watching every single youtube video out there, it really doesn't do it much justice haha. as for tuning right now i just have it in Drop A. just ordered some heavier Dingwall strings so i can throw it down to G#



TedEH said:


> I can't decide how I feel about the VERY YELLOW colour, but otherwise, sounds amazing.



it was between the Ferrari Yellow and the Ferrari Red for me. once i finally ordered the yellow one i thought i had made a mistake lol but as soon as i unboxed this bass i knew i made the right choice. good thing there's quite a few options in terms of colors to choose from with this bass!


----------



## ninn (Apr 5, 2017)

Congrats! That yellow is hot! I was tempted to wait for a yellow, but jumped on a Ferrari green. Love it. Now I just have to wait on a swirl. I have an order in for one of the orange swirls mostly because I have no orange guitars/basses.

Although, if I find one of the rare pink NG2s, I'm going to sell some organs on the black market to snag one.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 5, 2017)

sexayyy. I'd love to get my hands on a dingwall at some point.


----------



## Bigsby (Apr 5, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> sexayyy. I'd love to get my hands on a dingwall at some point.



Go for it! you won't be disappointed! easily the best feeling bass i've ever played, however. the wait times for all their basses are pretty long, currently 10+ months! but i definitely think it would be worth the wait


----------



## You (Apr 6, 2017)

Rev up those fryers





Stunning bass I must say.


----------



## Bforber (Apr 7, 2017)

Congrats. I've had my NG-2 for about 6 months now and post-honeymoon phase, I can still say I love it.

Enjoy.


----------



## illimmigrant (Apr 7, 2017)

Nice! SO many NG-2's around here now. Congrats


----------



## Miscreant (Jun 2, 2017)

Sorry to threadbump, but quick question: since the NG-2 has the darkglass preamp in it, does this make the BK7 pedal redundant? Or what's the deal there?


----------



## A-Branger (Jun 2, 2017)

Miscreant said:


> Sorry to threadbump, but quick question: since the NG-2 has the darkglass preamp in it, does this make the BK7 pedal redundant? Or what's the deal there?



nope. Most basses have an active EQ system, like having a mini amp inside the bass. Reason why we can do +12db -12db in each EQ knob, as opposed to guitars and traditional basses than only have a tone knob.

In the case of the NG-2, that pre-amp is made by darkglass. But you can buy it from Agilar, SD, Norsdtrand, ect ect. 

it does not mean it has an on-board gain/distorsion/overdrive section.


----------

